# Control automático tensión y velocidad de motor



## tiwana (Ene 15, 2007)

Buenas a todos, estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre este tema y voy un poco perdido. Tengo un motor diesel conectado a 380V - 50Hz y quiero hacer un regulador de tensión para que me saque una tensión determinada (45V) y un controlador de velocidad que me mantenga el motor a unas 1500 rpm de foma automática. Cual podria ser la estructura básica?


----------



## Aristides (Ene 15, 2007)

Para obtener los 45 Voltios, suponiendo que sean AC, la mejor opción sería un transformador.

Para controlar las RPM, lo primero es medir las mismas en tiempo real, para obtener eso, podés sacar ideas de el libro (PDF) "Control Industrial":

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## tiwana (Ene 18, 2007)

Tengo un motor diesel que mueve un generador que proporciona 400Vac y unos 1000A, tengo que hacer una fuente de alimentacion para regular la tensión, en que diseño me podria basar si quiero obtener unos 300Vdc?


----------



## Electricista (Ene 19, 2007)

Aun que tu pregunta no la noto muy definida pero al menos voy a tratar de interpretar:

Tienes un generador de tension 400 VAC 50 Hz...si el generador  que pienso tiene 4 polos entonces esta rotando a 1500 rpm...

La exitacion si a potencia nominal es 45VDC tendiras que saber que corriente vas a necesitar enla exitacion...es bueno que sepas que la exitacion es variable segun la carga que tenga el generador que podria ser de unos 17VDC como tension minima de exitacion .

Reguladores de tension hay muchas marcas y bien baratos solo necesitas saber la tension al y la corriente nominal de la exitacion...

Há!....tienes que hacer ajustes al regulador para la tension minima..


Referente a la regulacion de velocidad, necesitaras un regulador electronico con sensor PICK UP en la volante y la compatibilidad del regulador mecanico con el actuador....... Del regulador..te recomiendo tipo ISOCRONO  (información  http://www.labspot.ufsc.br/~aguinald/ensino/eel6303/adcsp3.pdf)..que da una regulacion de velocidad muy establecon caida casi 0 (cero)..


----------



## tiwana (Ene 21, 2007)

Si, la excitación es 45 Vdc y 1,8 A, queria utilizar el LM741, peor si es mejor con otro lo podria cambiar, algun esquema para hacer la fuente, el transformadorr seria de 380 Vac o 220 Vac (las dos opciones) para convertirlos en dos lineas de 24 Vac.


----------



## Electricista (Ene 21, 2007)

tiwana:
La cosa no es tan simple, por que el regulador automatico de tension ó AVR ó RAT tiene un sistema de comparación de tension que automaticamente da el valor de exitacion para las diferentes cargas, la tension NO ES FIJA..mira podrias usar un reactor trifasico con 2 sistemas de bobinas , unas finas que tendrias que calcular para que variando el entrehierro regules la impedancia del transformador y ajustes la tension nominal, y el otro bobinado grueso que va a regular la tension segun la carga , por este bobinado pasa la corriente de linea...y en la salida tienes que colocar un puente trifasico de 6 diodos con cpacidad de corriente y tensiones inversas para que no se dañen,,ok 

Voy a tratar de mandarte un esquema de lo que estoy diciendote ok.


----------



## tiwana (Ene 22, 2007)

Esa tensíon es la tensión nominal de excitación y podría variar
Gracias por los comentarios..


----------



## tiwana (Ene 23, 2007)

Donde podria mirar para encargar un transformador de este tipo: transformador monofásico que tenga posibilidad de entrada de 380 y 220 para conseguir dos líneas de 24 V. la corriente en el secundario me sobra con 4 A


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

Para un motogenerador de esa potencia lo mas sensato el comprar un controlador espesifico ya que no solo se encarga de regular a velosidad del motor según la carga sino que tambien monitorea presión de aceite, temperatura, desconeción del cargador de bateria cuando entra en funcionamiento y calentadores de carter. En cuanto a voltajes... para optener 300VDC solamente es necesario colocar un puente rectificador entre una fase y el neutro y optendras 325VDC.
Para optener 24V AC y 4A podes usar 2 transformadores para lámparas halogenas de 12V puestos en serie (12V c/u). los primarios los conectas en paralelo entre fase y neutro.


----------

